# He's Back (Updated)



## Flash (Mar 17, 2015)

Will the Eagles sign him???

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...bring-in-tim-tebow-for-workout-190309918.html


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 17, 2015)

He's got more wins than a lot of the QBs that are being touted.  I think he deserves a shot.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 17, 2015)

I believe I read that they already said that they weren't going to sign him.  I think this was to see what he's got in the event that Bradford isn't ready and MS gets hurt.  Pretty much just kicking tires.


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 17, 2015)

Can't hit the broad side of a barn but wants to be an NFL QB.

Either learn how to catch and play TE or get back to the Philippines for goodness sake.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> Can't hit the broad side of a barn but wants to be an NFL QB.
> 
> Either learn how to catch and play TE or get back to the Philippines for goodness sake.



He wants to be a QB and refuses to be anything else. He is dedicated....or hardheaded.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 17, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> He wants to be a QB and refuses to be anything else. He is dedicated....or hardheaded.



I like the kid, but I think his unwillingness to play another position was and is his downfall.


----------



## riprap (Mar 17, 2015)

I hope he can make it. The media would be all for him if he was a thug or trying to make it in the NFL so he can pay bills for his 3 kids with 2 baby mommas.


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Please go away............


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> Please go away............



This^^^^^ I can't stand the guy.
 It's bad enough having to listen to his blabber on College Gameday, he's almost as unbearable as Granny Holtz.


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2015)

Getting closer

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...if-they-can-trade-matt-barkley-134039266.html


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Flash said:


> Getting closer
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...if-they-can-trade-matt-barkley-134039266.html



Scout teams need a QB too.


----------



## weagle (Mar 18, 2015)

I've always been surprised that one of the teams like the Eagles or Seahawks that used the passing/running QB didn't sign him.  He's a competitor and you don't need a big arm to run those offenses.  You basically need a big fast point guard.  The QB's also take a beating so you need a guy that can come in and spell the starter or step in when the starter gets dinged.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Mar 19, 2015)

hes been working with brady's coach and supposedly has reformed his techniques. been working on it for two years.

you take one of the winning-est college quarterbacks in history and put him into a pseudo pro-college system and he will probably do very well.

IMHO - a perfect fit. especially if the only deficiency you can come up with is his throwing motion. that can and may have been fixed.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 19, 2015)

Gator or not, I can not help to like him and wish him great success.


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm old enough to remember Joe Kapp.  He took the Vikings to the Superbowl.  

He was similar to Tebow with his "will to win."


----------



## dark horse (Mar 24, 2015)

He threw for 320 against the steelers and sent them home from the playoffs for goodness sake.  There are 10 starters in the league now that cannot nor will ever be able to do that.  I'm not saying he is great, but he could win more games throwing underhanded than some of the qb's used last year.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> He wants to be a QB and refuses to be anything else. He is dedicated....or hardheaded.



But, somehow humble.  I just don't get it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> But, somehow humble.  I just don't get it.



You don't know many hardheaded humble people?


----------



## nickel back (Mar 25, 2015)

GAGE said:


> Gator or not, I can not help to like him and wish him great success.



there needs to be more like him and less the likes of JW


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 25, 2015)

nickel back said:


> there needs to be more like him and less the likes of JW



this^^^^^.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Mar 26, 2015)

dark horse said:


> *He threw for 320 against the steelers and sent them home from the playoffs for goodness sake.  *There are 10 starters in the league now that cannot nor will ever be able to do that.  I'm not saying he is great, but he could win more games throwing underhanded than some of the qb's used last year.




So? He also has a career QB rating of 75 and a completion percentage of 47%. NFL teams don't want to deal with the media circus that he brings when he hasn't proven he is anything more than a medicore QB. The talent isn't worth the distraction. He reminds me of worse version of Matt Flynn. A mediocre talent who had one really impressive game. Nobody remembers the game after the Steelers game, where he was 9-26(that's 34% for those wondering) for 136 yards, or the game before it where he was 6-22(27%) for 60 yards and 1 INT. He has 5 career games with more than 200 passing yards. If it was anybody but Tebow with these numbers, he wouldn't be given a second thought.

As a human being, i think he's a great guy and i hope he does well. However, he is not an NFL qb.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 26, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> So? He also has a career QB rating of 75 and a completion percentage of 47%. NFL teams don't want to deal with the media circus that he brings when he hasn't proven he is anything more than a medicore QB. The talent isn't worth the distraction. He reminds me of worse version of Matt Flynn. A mediocre talent who had one really impressive game. Nobody remembers the game after the Steelers game, where he was 9-26(that's 34% for those wondering) for 136 yards, or the game before it where he was 6-22(27%) for 60 yards and 1 INT. He has 5 career games with more than 200 passing yards. If it was anybody but Tebow with these numbers, he wouldn't be given a second thought.
> 
> As a human being, i think he's a great guy and i hope he does well. However, he is not an NFL qb.




And Matt Flynn sucks!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 26, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> So? He also has a career QB rating of 75 and a completion percentage of 47%. NFL teams don't want to deal with the media circus that he brings when he hasn't proven he is anything more than a medicore QB. The talent isn't worth the distraction. He reminds me of worse version of Matt Flynn. A mediocre talent who had one really impressive game. Nobody remembers the game after the Steelers game, where he was 9-26(that's 34% for those wondering) for 136 yards, or the game before it where he was 6-22(27%) for 60 yards and 1 INT. He has 5 career games with more than 200 passing yards. If it was anybody but Tebow with these numbers, he wouldn't be given a second thought.
> 
> As a human being, i think he's a great guy and i hope he does well. However, he is not an NFL qb.



I'm not so sure I'd agree.  

Look at his winning percentage with what many would call a less than mediocre team (9-7).  Call it a fluke, call it luck, call it whatever, but the guy wins games....and he pushes others to be greater.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Mar 27, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> And Matt Flynn sucks!!



He's terrible. Matt Flynn is the bottom barrel of what I consider an nfl backup. When you compare his qb rating and completion percentage to Tebow, Flynn blows him out of the water.



rjcruiser said:


> I'm not so sure I'd agree.
> 
> Look at his winning percentage with what many would call a less than mediocre team (9-7).  Call it a fluke, call it luck, call it whatever, but the guy wins games....and he pushes others to be greater.



The team that he led to 9-7 went on to have records of 13-3, 13-3 and 12-4 in the years immediately following his removal. That doesn't tell me he's a winner, it tells me he was on an extremely talented team and still could barely win over half his games.

As for pushing others to be greater, maybe, but I don't see any proof of it. Who had career numbers with him as their qb?  Who did he make better?


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 27, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> The team that he led to 9-7 went on to have records of 13-3, 13-3 and 12-4 in the years immediately following his removal. That doesn't tell me he's a winner, it tells me he was on an extremely talented team and still could barely win over half his games.
> 
> As for pushing others to be greater, maybe, but I don't see any proof of it. Who had career numbers with him as their qb?  Who did he make better?



Now you're comparing Tebow to one of the best QBs of all time.  Tebow is no Peyton Manning.

That being said, the team wasn't exactly the same.  While the majority of the players were the same, they did hire a new OC (Jack Del Rio).

Who he made better?  Willis McGahee went from a mediocre season to having a great end of the season in 2011.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Mar 27, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Now you're comparing Tebow to one of the best QBs of all time.  Tebow is no Peyton Manning.



He's no Matt Flynn either. Heck, he's actually closer to Brandon Weeden then Flynn. That's how bad he is. It's been shown time and again Tebow isn't an NFL qb.



> That being said, the team wasn't exactly the same.  While the majority of the players were the same, they did hire a new OC (Jack Del Rio).



Jack Del Rio was their defensive coordinator. They had the same Offensive Coordinator(Mike McCoy, who was hired in 2010)in 2011, where they were 25th in points as in 2012, where they were 2nd. Payton makes a difference, but not THAT big of a difference. The talent was there and the system was there, Tebow just wasn't good enough to utilize it. 



> Who he made better?  Willis McGahee went from a mediocre season to having a great end of the season in 2011.



 His numbers in 2011 were in line with those of years where he started over 10 games. But, for the sake of argument, let's compare his stats that year in games with Tim and without.

With: 4.7 per carry 0.33 TDs per game
Without: 4.5 per carry, 0.4 TDs per game

So, without taking into consideration the variables such as quality of opponent's defenses, or injuries to other teams(because I'm seriously too lazy to go to all that work), it appears Tebow makes Willis 0.2 yards per carry better. That's not exactly going from mediocre to great, IMO.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 27, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> Jack Del Rio was their defensive coordinator. They had the same Offensive Coordinator(Mike McCoy, who was hired in 2010)in 2011, where they were 25th in points as in 2012, where they were 2nd. Payton makes a difference, but not THAT big of a difference. The talent was there and the system was there, Tebow just wasn't good enough to utilize it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant DC on Jack Del Rio...and in 2011, there defense was 25th in the league in pts given up. You know what there defense was in 2012? 2nd. 

And as far as ypc for McGahee...the last half of 2011...he looked like a new back. I've looked for stats...and can't find them by game...but it was like he had new life the last half of 2011.  I'm sure there are some threads about it in herE.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Mar 28, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> I meant DC on Jack Del Rio...and in 2011, there defense was 25th in the league in pts given up. You know what there defense was in 2012? 2nd.



Yup, and that certainly helps the W-L record I'll conceded that, but it doesn't prove Tebow is a good qb. Again, the offense was terrible under Tebow. The lack of defense isn't why he couldn't complete a majority of his passes or why he led the NFL in fumbles. 



> And as far as ypc for McGahee...the last half of 2011...he looked like a new back. I've looked for stats...and can't find them by game...but it was like he had new life the last half of 2011.  I'm sure there are some threads about it in herE.



Football reference has the stats by game(don't forget to include the playoffs as well). You go under game logs. As for having new life, come on now. We've moved past stats now and are going into how players looked? 

You're grasping at straws here to try to defend your position. You're seriously saying that Tebow is the reason why Willis had "new life"(even though the stats say otherwise)? Do you have any proof that Tebow is the reason, or just because that's what it looked like to you? Remember, correlation doesn't equal causation.


----------



## Resica (Apr 19, 2015)

Chip Kelly isn't through with adding quarterbacks this offseason.

The Eagles are expected to sign Tim Tebow on Monday for the start of spring workouts, a NFL source said.

Fox Sports' Jay Glazer was first with the report.

While Tebow has had looks at other positions during his brief NFL career, he will be brought in as a quarterback. The Eagles already have four quarterbacks on the roster with Sam Bradford, Mark Sanchez, Matt Barkley and G.J. Kinne. Bradford, who is rehabbing a torn ACL in his knee, isn't likely to be ready for practices on Monday.

Tebow's contract is for one year, a source said.

Tebow, who hasn't played in a NFL regular season game since 2012, worked out for the Eagles last month. Coach Chip Kelly was asked why he brought the 27-year old in for a look-see the following week at the owners meetings.

"I've always been a fan of Tim," Kelly said to the NFL Network. "We bring in a lot of players for private workouts, it's just he's the one that everyone keeps talking about. We brought in Terrelle Pryor for a workout and Thad Lewis in for a workout. When players are available for you to work them out it's the same thing of going to the Veteran Combine or going to the Super Regional Combine.

"It's getting an exposure to a player so that when you have to make a decision and say 'Hey, what are we going to do now. You say, I don't know anything about these players. Let's bring them in and work them out, and it may be too late at that point in time.' So all we're doing is just doing our homework."

Tebow was last with the Patriots during the 2013 preseason. He was cut before the regular season and never caught on with another team. He began working in broadcasting in Dec. 2013.

After a successful college career at Florida in which he won the 2007 Heisman Trophy and a national championship, Tebow was drafted by the Broncos in the first round of the 2010 draft. He helped guide Denver to the playoffs and won a first round game despite lacking traditional NFL quarterback skills.

He spent another year with the Broncos, but was traded to the New York Jets before the 2012 season. With Sanchez as the starter, Tebow was used sparingly, mostly as a runner out of the Wildcat formation.

If Tebow is to have any chance of making the Eagles' 53-man roster his best chance is winning the third quarterback spot behind Bradford and Sanchez. That is assuming, of course, Kelly doesn't draft a quarterback. Barkley's grip on the third spot is nowhere near secure.

Kelly prefers multi-positional players and could be swayed to keeping Tebow if he can perform other tasks. The Eagles offense has plenty of flexibility for mobile quarterbacks.

Still, Tebow's odds are long.


----------



## Big Foot (Apr 19, 2015)

Even this Dawg pulling for him


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 19, 2015)

It's definitely a long shot for Tebow, but this news story is on lots of websites.  Wish him the best here in the off season.


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 20, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> This^^^^^ I can't stand the guy.
> It's bad enough having to listen to his blabber on College Gameday, he's almost as unbearable as Granny Holtz.



You do not have an off switch?


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 20, 2015)

Pulling for him too.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Apr 21, 2015)

All the moves Kelly has made the past two years have left experts scratching their heads. Chip is either insane or a genius. Let's find out.


----------



## GA native (Apr 23, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> But, somehow humble.  I just don't get it.



Yeah... I don't buy it either. He will probably stay at ESPN, and put that communications degree to good use.

He is not a good QB. He can't run a pro-set offense. Denver ran a triple option when he was QB for cripe's sake...


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 3, 2015)

He's picking up some yards here at the end of the 2nd qtr...just threw a 25 yard td.  He's looking pretty good.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 5, 2015)

Tebow was cut by the eagles today. Apparently they will only being going with 2 qbs, unless they choose someone off the scrap heap. 

Does another team pick him up, or is this the end?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 5, 2015)

it's over


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2015)

Game Over.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> it's over





elfiii said:


> Game Over.



Naw. There is still 5 teams that he hasn't tried out for yet.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 5, 2015)

Stick a fork in him.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 5, 2015)

Good I'm way tired of him.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> Good I'm way tired of him.



you hate him, dont you.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm gonna be honest here tebow is a good guy and nice quarter back . Way better of a person than a lot playing the game. I would heap,rather root for a guy like that than a lot of others that are thugs in jail or trouble and send a bad image on the nfl.


----------



## Flash (Sep 5, 2015)

Thought he had locked up the 3rd QB job.   They could bring him back if they don't see someone on the waiver wire or injury


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 6, 2015)

Signed a 23 year old that the Jaguars released .


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 6, 2015)

I didn't see that coming after his 2 quarters on Thursday.  He threw some really nice passes and scrambled well.  I never liked him in college, but he's a stand up guy and has an incredible work ethic.  I don't see why someone doesn't give him a chance.

The Bears should bench Cutler and pick up Tebow....guarantee they'd have more fans in the stadium and a better season.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 6, 2015)

I agree cruiser ! Tebow is very well liked . Class act person on and off the field. He may not be Peyton manning but he is a heck of a lot better than a lot playing in the nfl today


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 7, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> The Bears should bench Cutler and pick up Tebow....guarantee they'd have more fans in the stadium and a better season.



The bears don't need gimmicks to sell seats. They sell out every game no matter how bad. As for a better season, I think Chicago is going to tank this season as they are in full rebuild mode.



> I don't see why someone doesn't give him a chance.



He's a 28 year old QB who is at best a 3rd string talent. There's no upside to having him on the roster. You usually reserve those depth positions for guys who are young and have upside, or guys who have been in your system for years and know the offense. Tim fits neither of those roles.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> I like the kid, but I think his unwillingness to play another position was and is his downfall.





^^^^  This, he could of been playing in the NFL all along if he'd given up his QB dream.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 8, 2015)

And he was replaced.... by a CANE. 

Lovin it!!!


----------

